# Need advice on pain relief from people who've been through it



## Fruitmash

When I first found out I was pregnant I was adamant I wanted an epidural. Without even looking it up, I saw a few horror stories about them, and I realised that I wouldn't be able to move my legs properly or feel any contractions, so I decided that it wasn't for me.
I then decided to get Pethidine. I didn't mind about the dizziness or nausea, but I read that it can cause breathing difficulties with newborns and interfere with breast feeding if it crosses with the placenta. I imagine it's unlikely, but I don't really want to risk it for the sake of my comfort, I'd feel too guilty.
Then saw Diamorphine, which is similar to Pethidine, doesn't cause the nausea and is stronger. But it can cause the same issues with my baby.
So now I'm on to gas and air and/or a water birth. I don't know about any other forms of pain relief except alternative, and TBH, that's not for me, it's not something I have faith in and I'd have to try to hunt down a specialist.
So I have two main questions. 
1.) Have you had gas and air/ a water birth?? What was the experience like??
Was it enough pain relief to get you through?? (That was three, sorry :haha:)
2.) Are there any other options out there??


----------



## kaths101

hey im the biggest wimp ever and I survived on gas and air! Though I requested an epidural at 4cm as the pain was bad I went to pushing within the hour so didnt have time for it and im glad! The gas and air was ok, didnt seem to do much but took my concentration off the pain and onto breathing!

I would say go with the flow on the day and decide then!! You might find you do ok without - everyone is different though so my experience might not be the same for you. If I had been in labour for hours I think I would have had every pain relief under the sun!


----------



## MrsKnapp

Have you looked into a tens machine? Itsend electric currents in pressure points which is supposed to help with pain relief?
You can buy one or rent them for a cheaper option, look it up on the internet.

I only had gas and air and it just makes you feel a bit drunk and care a bit less about the pain, tbh i prefered to just breath through my contractions and couldnt do that with a hose in my mouth, i just shut my eyes and imagined walking up a mountain untill the pain reached its tip (which in my mind i got to the peak of the mountain) then as the pain goes i imagined coming back down! It sounds stupid but it was brilliant!! 
You can imagine what ever you like but that worked for me!!!

xxx


----------



## julietz

For your first lo the water birth may be nice and relieving for you, they say with your second the labour pain is worse and i have to admit it is true, iv heard from others to,i had my twins with the epidural which was a noce painfree birth, i also had the epiduralwith my second lo which failed and she got stuck in my hip for a long time it was waring off, i have never had a birth pool but my siter did with both her kids and said it was great, id say dont listen to other peoples horror stories, you may find when you are in labour, you just want pain relief and everything you said and read do not matter anymore, they also say there are risks with drugs like pethadine, epudural etc, but it is very low, i also heard lately there are allowing the opt for c section, which i would of had but was not allowed to opt for it then, if this has changed i may even consider baby number 4 lol, gl with your labour i am sure what ever you decide will be perfect for you :)


----------



## cat lover

I went pain relief free, incl gas and air and I won't lie - as you get close to the 10 cm mark the pain is really quite bad. I didn't have a water birth but baths at home did help hon. I wouldn't be against an epidural if I had another xx


----------



## Babushka99

Hi hun, I was the same as you when preg and wanted a natural water birth. But when it came to it I was in labour for 36 hrs and needed all the pain relief. My lo didn't suffer any complications due to the diamorphine or epidural but my back does still hurt to this day and everyone I've spoken to who had an epidural say that they still feel pain. So if you can avoid it I would. The only time I had nausea & vomiting was when the medicine wore out after lo was born.


----------



## Frooty

Hiya i initially wanted an epidural but i was too far dilated and they gave me gas and air instead it was ok didn't really help with the pain but made me feel really tired dizzy they took it away from me cus i wasn't pushing properly cus i was so drowsy.


----------



## prettykitty

I can only share my experiences - I couldn't have pethadine as it interfered with meds I'm taking. I never got round to diamorphine! I was on gas & air and although initially it took the edge off the contractions it then didn't work for me & I didn't like the spaced out feeling it gave me, I felt like I didn't know what I was doing & didn't like it :( 

I requested an epidural (due to doc delay) I ended up with it some hours later and I can honestly say its the best thing I ever did. I didn't feel any pain, and I felt with it again. I'm a huge needle phobe but at the point where this is happening you won't be bothered!! Lol. I didn't feel a think - the ppl that do this are very experienced at what they do. As you mentioned like I did I couldn't feel my contractions and had to be told at some points when to push, I could sometimes, and after birth I couldn't move my legs - but it was worth it, as I think I would have been too shattered to be waltzing about anywhere anyway! I can recommend epidural lots! It had worn off when I'd woken and felt no side effects at all. I hope my views have helped somewhat and it all goes okay for you hunny xxxx


----------



## Lara310809

We can't have water births here as there isn't a birthing pool available, but I did labour in the bath in the hospital (a regular sized bath) before my waters broke. I have to say the water acted as an amazing pain relief in itself. When I was pregnant people told me water was a good pain relief and I remember laughing at the thought - how can _water_ act as a pain relief?! But it was incredible. It helped so much having my OH pour warm water on my tummy during contractions, I was in heaven!

I was also on G&A. When my waters broke I found myself pushing without choosing to, and they found I was fully dilated, so there was no time to administer anything else. I had actually been intending to have as much pain relief as I could get :lol: I gave birth to her with nothing but G&A, and I'm not going to lie to you; I was in a lot of pain, and just when I thought it couldn't get worse, it did :shock: But it was manageable. I didn't back out of it and I soldiered on. I had to because nobody was going to get me out of that pain but myself. It can be done. 

This time I hope only to have G&A agian. I have told my OH I don't want an epi unless I have to have it. I am so worried about being paralysed and having pains decades afterwards (I know several women that have had epis go wrong), so I will be looking into diamorphine etc. But I hope to do it without


----------



## kaths101

oh yes i forgot to say I had a TENS machine and it was fab, I put it on too late but even still it really worked and I had a back to back labour obviously cant have it on if you want a water birth.. which I might go for next time too! See im talking about next time so it cant all be bad :haha:


----------



## isabelsmummy

with baby number 1 i was so against any pain relief - i think i just wanted some kind of medal for going without, i got to 6cm and decided it was time to take the gas and air - it helps you regulste your breathing and gives you something to conentrate on. i also had a full shot of diamorphine which made me reallly sleepy and spaced out. it relaxed me a lot but unfortuantly i dont remmeber much of my labour after having it - but it efinatly helped me. i spent most of my labour in the birthing pool and i dont think it helped that much if im honest

with baby number 2 i got to the hospital at 6cm and baby was back to back so they gave me an injection called water blisters or something like that ... the injection hurt like hell - i actually screamed but it was over within seconds and it helped a lot! i had gas and air from the get go and was in the birthing pool. my second expereine was amazing, my contractions were so much nicer .. i dunno if to credit that to the water blisters or to it just being my 2nd. i asked for half a shot of diamorphine as the pains increased and it took the edge of the pain and didnt make me feel spaced out and i remmeber my whole labour.

my advice is to just go with the flow, you might be in labour 20 minutes or you could be in labour 20 hours ... or even longer, do what youve got to do to get through it, you can plan your birth right down to the last detail but can not gaurentee that its going to turn out that way .... good luck! xx


----------



## numum

Hey i had a water birth-initially i wanted the pool just for pain relief but once i got in there was no way i was getting out again it was great. I did a lot of work on hypnobirthing techniques and if i am lucky enough to get pregnant again i will be aiming for the same circumstances it is a memory i will aways treasure. Lots of hard work but no fear and no pain. Everyones experience is different-can you keep you options open? That way you can start with the pool but have no worries about asking for more.


----------



## isabelsmummy

oo just wanted to add ... you might be aware of this already but just in case ... you cant be in the pool after you have had an diamorphine or pethedine or epidural :)


----------



## Hunbun

I had gas & air, at first it made me feel really sick but I soon got over that and drained the tank. :haha: It made me feel like I was drunk and I ended up blabbing away about really random stuff. :blush:

They gave me Pethidine as well, I didn't know about the symptoms OP described. But tbh they never really gave me a choice, they just told me they were giving it to me and then did. I didn't notice the difference but I'm sure it made some. 

Next time I will use gas & air again. :thumbup:


----------



## Dalila

I just want to say if you do decide to get an epi bc of pain...well mine hurt when they put it in and he was able to make my right leg twitch and kick it was scary to me and I couldn't feel ANYTHING below the waist and the nurses refused to lower the dose I was beyond scared. (losing any sense of my body is horrifying to me.)

So I hope you find something less dramatic yet effective or have a better experience :)


----------



## Kittifer

.


----------



## cat lover

BTW if you choose to use TENS please start using it early-ish or it won't work


----------



## Dalila

Kittifer said:


> My epidural was brilliant, I could still feel the tenseness of my contractions and I was able to move my legs. I had control over how strong I wanted the pain relief, so I was very comfortable with that.
> It wore off easily and I was up and peeing shortly after having baby.
> 
> We don't have g&a here unfortunately.

You could control it? Im jealous! My anesthiologist (sp?) Left once he put it in at midnight I had lo next day at 145. And a nurse took it out :-o


----------



## K123

Gas and air made me feel nauseous and really really ill. It did nothing for pain relief. Some people swear by it but it wasn't for me at all. A TENS machine worked well in the early stages but wasn't enough when things got more painful. I had to be in bed as I was being continually monitored so movement/water birth etc weren't options for me and I ended up with pethidine which hadn't been my plan but really worked for me - it led me get my energy back between contractions and my little boy was just fine.

All I would say is being open minded. Think before hand about what your ideal would be, but remember that labour does not always go as you imagine it will, and be prepared to consider all options as and when you need them as your plan may not end up being the ideal for you.


----------



## cat lover

^^Agree - you cannot say 'I am definitely not doing / am definitely doing this or that, as you just don't know how you are going to feel at the time


----------



## lisaf

I was afraid of an epidural... but after 30 hours of labor with absolutely no pain relief I caved and tried the phentanol (not sure if its similar to your options there, it CAN cause breathing issues with a baby, but only if its administered within an hour of delivery, it wears off really fast).

I still wish I could have hung in there, but they started me on pitocin because my labor was stalling and after that I couldn't manage the contractions. I don't regret how it went, just sad that my body stalled out on me and pushed me so long and hard that I had to get relief.

I was able to dial up my epidural (there was a steady dose, but if I needed extra relief I could push a button). I was able to push my giant baby out with an hour of pushing, I was able to get up and walk to go pee within an hour of delivery. I had a slightly sore back the next couple days, but none of the horror stories I had heard.

I still want to try for natural next time (though I think the temptation will be stronger for an epidural since they're not as scary to me now :haha:)


----------



## xcharx

When I had my epidural I could still feel my legs.. I got up & stod up for a while to help my contractions continue...x


----------



## Dalila

Im begining to feel like my epi was done wrong....


----------



## Meredith2010

Honestly, I wouldn't make definite plans one way or another. As these threads show, no two labours are the same and I think that by going into it with a set "ideal" of how you want things to go, if it ends up not going to this plan then you risk feelings of disappointment/failure. 

I would say just keep an open mind, and have rough ideas in mind for various different scenarios. I.E. Ideally you want a pool with gas and air available. What if the pool is occupied and you can't use it? Or say you decide to start with a tens machine and then get an epidural when the pain gets unbearable, you need to allow for the fact that it is possible that either an anesthetist may not be available or your labour is so quick that you can't get an epidural.

Also, some people swear by gas and air but for me it was totally useless and didn't do a thing. Others really struggle with an epidural whereas some think it is the best thing in the world! 

Until you are in the situation, it is very difficult to make definite decisions as there are just too many variables out of your control. Personally, after an exceptionally quick labour (1hr 56 minutes) with no time for anything other than gas and air (which did less than nothing for me), this time round I'm going to do some hypnobirthing classes so if I can't have any medical pain relief again then at least I should be able to have some control over it myself. 

I won't lie - the pain of the contractions was waaaaaaaay worse than I ever expected and something that I will never ever forget. I am even more anxious the second time round as I know what to expect. However, this time it could be totally different and if there is time for an epidural then that is definitely what I will be going for!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Gas and Air is good, it takes the edge of the pain...you still feel the pain and feel the contraction but it does help.
I had Diamorphine and it wasn't any good, didn't make any difference whatsoever pain wise but just made me really drowsy.
Requested an epi but was talked out of this because everything was moving so fast (SO glad I didnt have it now).
So yeah, just gas and air for me, you'll feel like requesting something stronger but honestly you will be fine on it.
Oh and when I was in labour I was induced and screaming in agony and the midwifes wouldnt even check me and just told me to get a bath...it helped with the pain early on but then i tried a second bath later and it didnt help in the slightest (this was when I was 5cm and finally persuaded the midwifes to check me...I was promptly sent to labour ward and had bubs within the next 2hrs!)
So thats as close as I got to a water birth lol...two baths :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

oh forgot to say...i was 5-6cm when i had gas and air and I was about 8cm when i got the diamorphine.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

hiya I never had time to get anything I went into hospital at 8am waters had broke and was contracting like every 4 mins but period pain is how I explained it and was only 1cm dilated and was told baby would come the following day so sent family all home I had to stay as waters had broke, sat about all day had a shower at 4 still having mild period pain cramps then!!!! at 4.30pm I fell to the floor with the most intense pain and a midwife came to examine me I kept having these every half a min or so whilst shouting if this is it and Im going to have this for hours then kill me lol lol they said I was 10cm dilated!!! to start pushing so on no pain relief and hour and 18 mins later Mia came and I can honestly say yes it was sore but im glad I done it pain relief free

Ellie was a planned section and my spinal wore off so I felt it all and had to be put to sleep she was in NICU for 10 weeks but we knew she was going to be prem

I would say go in with an open mind but let all the staff looking after you know your wishes and they will help you along xxx


----------



## aliss

Fruitmash said:


> 1.) Have you had gas and air/ a water birth?? What was the experience like??
> Was it enough pain relief to get you through?? (That was three, sorry :haha:)
> 2.) Are there any other options out there??

1. I had G&A for the first day and then morphine/epidural on day 2. I could have done it except I tore an abdominal muscle (this is a pitocin induced labour with harder contractions) and once that happened, the pain was unbearable (it was not so much a labour pain itself).

2. I think the other girls have given you good advice.

The epidural impaired my ability to push out my son properly and do the proper maneuvers to deal with his shoulder dystocia so the doctor broke his collarbone on purpose to get him out. I think, personally, that your decision to avoid an epidural for mobility reasons is a smart one.


----------



## Kielee

Ill be having an epidural as iv been told its likely ill need a C section with it being twins and id hate to not have it and them tell me they have to put me out so both myself and my OH would miss them being born altogether x


----------



## Geek

I had a waterbirth and it was absolutley fantastic, I found the water really helped with the pain and helped me relax. The only pain relief I had was a couple of paracetamol. It did still hurt but with the water I found I could cope, once I started breathing properly anyway lol. The midwife told me to breathe deeply in through my mouth and out through my nose whilst saying re-lax which helped loads! 
Every labour is different though, personally I'd make a plan of what I would ideally like to have happen and then plan for what pain relief I would be happy to have if I needed it.
Have you looked at hypno-birthing, I've heard lots of good thongs about it and am planning on trying it next time.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

Kielee said:


> Ill be having an epidural as iv been told its likely ill need a C section with it being twins and id hate to not have it and them tell me they have to put me out so both myself and my OH would miss them being born altogether x

worst feelin in the world by far we seen Ellie for 2 seconds then she went to NICU as she was prem, then I started to feel all the pain as my spical had failed and I was put to sleep, Peter was left outside worrying was then told I was loosing too much blood, lost 5 pints in the end and that he needed to sign a hysterectomy form or lose me, so the that was just hard on him in the end they stopped the bleeding, but I woke in high dependancy and couldnt get to special care to then next day to see Ellie xx


----------



## Mooshie

I would agree with Meredith, dont make any plans now. Wait until you are in labour and see how you go, everyone has different pain thresholds and everyone deals with pain differently.

My birth experience was pretty awful, I had planned a water birth with just gas and air but at 28 weeks I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes so my birth had to medicalised. I was induced at 37 weeks and the morning after my induction started my waters broke at 5am. My contractions started within 10 minutes and by the time my husband arrived at hospital at 9am I was on gas and air because they were coming every 2 minutes with no break inbetween. They had no bed for me on the labour ward until 1pm by which time I couldn't even stand, never mind walk. I was offered diamond phone but the midwife told me it wouldn't take the pain away just make me more relaxed so I refused, in hindsight I should have taken it! I got to the labour suite and was given an epidural which was absolute bliss! I didn't feel a thing for the next 10 hours as it was topped up every half an hour. 

Unfortunately my induction went a bit wrong and I was rushed for an emergency section at 10.30 that night as my Lo's heart stopped. I was given a spinal block and things were so touch and go at one point, the anaesthetist offered me a general. I refused even though I could feel them pulling my baby out.

I'll be honest hun, you can have all the plans in the world laid out and what will be will be. The best way is to be open minded and just take it as it comes on the day.

Good luck!! x


----------



## stardust599

Fruitmash said:


> 'd have to try to hunt down a specialist.
> So I have two main questions.
> 1.) Have you had gas and air/ a water birth?? What was the experience like??
> Was it enough pain relief to get you through?? (That was three, sorry :haha:)
> 2.) Are there any other options out there??


I was adamant I was having a natural water birth and wasn't going to take the risks of the pain relief option. I wrote in my birth plan I didn't want to be offered pain relief except gas and air and if I asked I wanted to be discouraged.

About 5hours in I was begging and screaming for diamorphine!!

I was given 2 doses about 4 hours apart and it was fantastic. I could still feel the pain and contractions but it was like I was seperate from the pain and I was also completely high :rofl: thinking "Hey, this really fucking hurts but I don't give a damn" and laughing my head off in the corner about it and telling stupid jokes and stories to the midwifes about it. It also helped me get some sleep (I woke at the peak of contractions to laugh at them though haha)

It had almost worn off by pushing and I was able to feel the contractions and urge to bear down and felt in control. I push my LO out in about 17minutes and she was perfect, no breathing issues etc. even though she was low birth weight.

She was very sleepy the first 24hours and I had to wake her every 4 hours to feed. She was happy to feed although she never did latch for breastfeeding but I know 100% it wasn't the diamorphine as it turned out she had feeding issues and was syringe and cup fed for weeks.

I was awake and refreshed after giving birth, able to get up and look after LO, got dressed into my jeans and did my hair and make-up.

I'm very happy I took the diamorphine and have no regrets and it's my first choice for next time xxx


----------



## StarShine_

With Ds I was Terrified at the thought of labour and the pain I thought i would experience. In the end I was induced via drip and had an epidural. I liked that I felt in control of my pain med choices and that I didnt feel any pain as my epidural worked fully. However it took a while to wear off and I just wanted to be and showered! I was then in hospital for 3nights for monitoring.

My Dd labour was very quick. I arrived at hospital just 15 mins before having her . I had no pain relief at all. I'm not gonna lie, it hurt, but I knew it would. However You honestly do forget all about it once tour holding your bundle!! was showered, dressed and ready to leave within 2 hours of having her. She was born at 00.11am & I was home by 7am (big bro woke up to new baby sister!)

Both of my labour experiences were amazing, but for completely different reasons! I dnt think you can truly say you def will or will not be having something until the time comes. I would say just go with the flow.


----------



## GeorgeyGal

I had an induced back to back labour which is supposed to make it more intense but TENS machine and gas and air were fantastic, no nausea just a dry throat, but after 20hrs LO wasnt budging and I ended up with a c section, Ive got to tell you though, the epidural I had was a mobile one so I could move my legs and it was great, got me some much needed rest before the c section, all in all a very positive experience. I had planned a home hypno waterbirth so shows how unpredictable it can be.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

Mooshie said:


> I would agree with Meredith, dont make any plans now. Wait until you are in labour and see how you go, everyone has different pain thresholds and everyone deals with pain differently.
> 
> My birth experience was pretty awful, I had planned a water birth with just gas and air but at 28 weeks I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes so my birth had to medicalised. I was induced at 37 weeks and the morning after my induction started my waters broke at 5am. My contractions started within 10 minutes and by the time my husband arrived at hospital at 9am I was on gas and air because they were coming every 2 minutes with no break inbetween. They had no bed for me on the labour ward until 1pm by which time I couldn't even stand, never mind walk. I was offered diamond phone but the midwife told me it wouldn't take the pain away just make me more relaxed so I refused, in hindsight I should have taken it! I got to the labour suite and was given an epidural which was absolute bliss! I didn't feel a thing for the next 10 hours as it was topped up every half an hour.
> 
> Unfortunately my induction went a bit wrong and I was rushed for an emergency section at 10.30 that night as my Lo's heart stopped. I was given a spinal block and things were so touch and go at one point, the anaesthetist offered me a general.* I refused even though I could feel them pulling my baby out.*
> 
> I'll be honest hun, you can have all the plans in the world laid out and what will be will be. The best way is to be open minded and just take it as it comes on the day.
> 
> Good luck!! x

this is can totaly agree with they kept asking me if I wanted a GA but Peter would have to leave and I would NOT let go of his hand as Ellie had been whisked away and I didnt want him to go too but I woke up in high dependancy, my blood pressure was so high cause of the pain it was making the blood loss quicker so they had to put me to sleep x


----------



## mum2be257

I went in completely against pain relief, I ended up having an epidural and it was amazing! Didn't feel a thing and had feeling back quickly enough, had to be stitched and then was up walking to the bath pretty soon after. Also as had stitches if I hadn't had epidural I would have to have had an injection down there and midwife said that can be excruciating!!!


----------



## Inlozi

I went through practically everything going :dohh: Paracetamol and a bath at the start, didn't help me so I went to the hospital, had pethidine to start at the hospital but it didn't help at all, although my OH massaging my back did ease it a bit, after a while I was given Gas and Air, I couldn't cope on that so they had me on diamorphine and G&A, I ended up on an epidural, I actually still had some mobility in my legs, I turned over and sorta napped after receiving it lol and later I shocked midwives when I popped out of bed just a few hours later to go to the toilet. However it made it quite a struggle to push my son out. Plus I had an internal tear and I hated the fact when I got stitched she just jumped right into it and it actually really hurt, I don't think she believed me though because she carried on anyway.


----------



## Lilli

I got to 10cm with just a TENS machine! 
It wasn't by choice, they didn't believe i was in proper labour and wouldn't examine me because we thought my waters had broken (turned out it was my hind waters, not my proper ones). I had gas and air for the last few hours.
Would totally recommend a TENS machine, i wouldn't have got through it without one! :thumbup:


----------



## Fruitmash

For those of you saying not to make plans, I have to make a birth plan. My hospital has a tendency for doing what they please so I need a base to work from. I'm not going to refuse other relief for pride reasons, but I also want to actually know before hand what I'd be getting. I like being prepared, some things I can't control but I still need a plan. Thanks for the good advice though, I'd never even thought of a TENS machine, that sounds pretty good. Might reconsider Pethidine or Diamorphine in labour, but I'm still not sure of an epidural. My mum suffered issues with hers, and I always seem to be unlucky :dohh: . And I can't stomach the thought of not being able to move, it's just a fear I have.


----------



## milf2be

i wouldnt listen to other people's horror stories. only you will know at the time how much pain relief you will need.

i had was induced and baby was in a transverse position, so i had a very painful labour and made use of all the pain relief offered to me. 

gas and air, in my experience, did nothing. i actually kept checking that it wasn't empty and it was actually entonox and not just oxygen 

pethidine made me really sleepy (though i was really tired anyway) and did make me feel a little sick. it didnt have any effect on LO though. it does make babies sleepy, which can last a few hours after they are born, it can also cause respiratory distress

epidural, IMO, was the best thing ever! it allowed me to catch up on my sleep and i could still feel the urge to push. it also let me control my pushing better so i didnt tear


----------



## lisaf

do you have the option to hire your own doula there? Even though I didn't get the labor I wanted, I really felt in control of what happened to me (with one tiny exception). Which I credit to having a doula there to support me.

The way I saw it was, if you were going to do something brand new for the first time, does it make sense to try and teach yourself when you have no idea what the reality will be, or hire someone who has experience and is dedicated to helping you have the type of birth you wanted, who can help you decide things and not just get pushed around the hospital staff.
Mine was super supportive and encouraging, really helped me last as long as I did, and when I started to crumble, she supported me through the decision to use pain relief and reassured me that I wasn't just caving in, that my body needed the rest etc. It made the world of difference.


----------



## sapphire1

I would say keep your options open. I didn't have a birth plan, and was happy to go with the flow. I ended up going to hospital when I was already fully dilated, and had a bit of G&A (which is crap lol). You never know how labour will treat you, some of us are lucky and don't find it too bad, but others have extremely painful labours and need pain relief to get them through it. I would have loved a water birth, but the pool wasn't available when I went in.


----------



## blondey

Hi hun,

Haven't read all the replies, but my biggest piece of advice would be to keep an open mind.

I had my heart set on using the birthing unit at our hospital, which meant I couldn't have an epidural there. If I had wanted one I would have had to be taken back to the regular labour ward. 

Turns out I didn't really need the epidural, I was fine (I say fine, still hurt like a biatch!) with g&a for the first stages, then the pushing I took of the mouth piece and bit down for dear life. I also was in the birthing pool for most of my labour. It is amazing for back ache and just for generally floating about and relaxing (in between contractions)

I'm glad I didn't have the epidural, but I was lucky. Only had a 6 hour labour. Believe me, I would have taken the epi if I thought I needed it. Afterall I don't seem to have received my medal for only having g&a yet!!

You don't know how your labour is going to go hun. Start at the bottom of the pain methods and if you need to, work your way up. Pethadine is only an issue if you take it and you baby is delivered within 2 hours I think. That means the baby may have traces of it in their system. Yes the epidural does have risks, but literally all of the women at my local baby group had an epidural and said it was the best thing ever. None of them have side effects. Everything has risks and epis and no different, you just need to weigh up the pros and cons.

Have an open mind and that way you won't be utterly disappointed if things don't go as expected!

Good luck!!

xxxx


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, and I had a birth plan, but they barely paid attention to it... so having the doula was like a living, breathing, birth plan that can speak up for you :)


----------



## blondey

Sapphire, stop stalking me and deliberately crossing posts with me!!!


----------



## lisaf

^ :haha:


----------



## Fruitmash

I am keeping an open mind. But like I said, I need a basic birth plan. Things don't always go to plan, I accept that but need an idea of what I want nonetheless. And lisaf, great idea!! No idea where to go about finding one, might train OH in what I want. His SIL said that in labour her husband had to give his consent for an Epidural 'cause she'd had gas and air, so maybe where I am I can make him a Doula. But then again, dumbass might panic and get them to drug me so I shut up haha!!


----------



## Lilli

I was told to treat your birth plan like a wish list but be prepared to be flexible. And to not say "i do not want" or "do not give me" etc in case you change your mind or need an emergency procedure.
I had written in mine "please don't offer me pethidine as i do not want it". I thought it would affect my baby but turns out that if you have it at the right time, it'll have worn off before baby is born... I didnt find that out until it was too late! :dohh:
But yeah, maternity tens, i borrowed one for this baby and am SO glad i did. You can hire them or i'm sure you'd find one on ebay. Has to be a proper maternity one though so it has a 'boost' button for when your contraction hits.
:hugs:


----------



## aliss

Well, I for one wish I had stuck to my original birth plan because saying "yes" to a certain pain relief caused a complete disaster at the end for me. I don't think there's anything wrong with having your heart set on a certain birth plan.


----------



## kimmy04

I planned on having an epi but my labour went too quickly so it wasn't an option. It obviously hurts like hell but I couldn't imagine trying to push while being numb, so much easier and quicker whenyou can feel it. I had my 8lb baby boy out in 4 minutes! I would do natural again.


----------



## sapphire1

blondey said:


> Sapphire, stop stalking me and deliberately crossing posts with me!!!

Wha-te-ver LOSER!!!


----------



## blondey

Fruitmash said:


> I am keeping an open mind. But like I said, I need a basic birth plan. Things don't always go to plan, I accept that but need an idea of what I want nonetheless. And lisaf, great idea!! No idea where to go about finding one, might train OH in what I want. His SIL said that in labour *her husband had to give his consent for an Epidural 'cause she'd had gas and air*, so maybe where I am I can make him a Doula. But then again, dumbass might panic and get them to drug me so I shut up haha!!

That's weird, as soon as you stop breathing the gas and air it's out of your system.

To be honest I only think it helped as it made me focus on my breathing. Other than that it made my voice go funny and made me thirsty!!

I honestly did not write a single thing in my birth plan bit of my notes. When I got to the hospital I was asked do I have a birth plan and said I just wanted to go with the flow and make decisions as they arise.


----------



## Courtcourt

My MIL has been and L&D nurse for a very long time (20 years ish) and while she prefers no drugs for anything (not just childbirth) she did admit to me she has never seen an adverse reaction beyond not being able to walk for a few hours longer than it should take to wear off and back aches that can last a while after delivery. I would MUCH rather not walk for a few hours than walk around with that pain for hours. Just my personal opinion.

With my epidural I was able to laugh and enjoy my family being there keeping me calm. I even slept a bit, although the excitement was a little much to allow for much sleeping. I was still able to tell when contraction were coming, as you can still feel it tighten (just not hurt), you can even see them sometimes.


----------



## Fruitmash

Aliss, thanks for the support :hugs: , If I feel like I need anything extra then I'll get it, but we're supposed to write up a birth plan so what's the point if you're supposed to be totally open to it :wacko: . Plus seeing my mum still struggling with her back from one is enough to put me off. I'll reconsider the Pethidine, but my hospital is kinda evil IMO lol. Sods law they'll give it to me too late and my baby will have trouble breathing and I'll hyperventilate. Ahh well, luckily enough, I should have weeks left before it's a pressing issue


----------



## Cabbage

Fruitmash said:


> When I first found out I was pregnant I was adamant I wanted an epidural. Without even looking it up, I saw a few horror stories about them, and I realised that I wouldn't be able to move my legs properly or feel any contractions, so I decided that it wasn't for me.
> I then decided to get Pethidine. I didn't mind about the dizziness or nausea, but I read that it can cause breathing difficulties with newborns and interfere with breast feeding if it crosses with the placenta. I imagine it's unlikely, but I don't really want to risk it for the sake of my comfort, I'd feel too guilty.
> Then saw Diamorphine, which is similar to Pethidine, doesn't cause the nausea and is stronger. But it can cause the same issues with my baby.
> So now I'm on to gas and air and/or a water birth. I don't know about any other forms of pain relief except alternative, and TBH, that's not for me, it's not something I have faith in and I'd have to try to hunt down a specialist.
> So I have two main questions.
> 1.) Have you had gas and air/ a water birth?? What was the experience like??
> Was it enough pain relief to get you through?? (That was three, sorry :haha:)
> 2.) Are there any other options out there??

Take the labour as it comes. It's impossible to make such a decision before the event as you don't know what kind of labour you are going to have!

I was induced. Had two gel things and went into labour shortly after the second one was administered. I did the whole thing on gas & air and it was fantastic! :thumbup: I didn't fancy taking any painkiller that could cross over into the womb and have the baby come out all groggy. 

I was up and about an hour after giving birth, had a nice hot shower! There was a girl next to me who had the epidural and she was bed bound until night time....


----------



## milf2be

kimmy04 said:


> I planned on having an epi but my labour went too quickly so it wasn't an option. It obviously hurts like hell but I couldn't imagine trying to push while being numb, so much easier and quicker whenyou can feel it. I had my 8lb baby boy out in 4 minutes! I would do natural again.

i could still feel the baby coming down when i had my epi :thumbup:


----------



## sapphire1

I know you're supposed to write a birth plan, but it's rarely stuck to, and in some cases they don't even bother looking at it. I never wrote one, and nobody asked me for one. I think people are telling you to be open minded because labour is so unpredictable. You might say something like no epi, but I bet loads of women who say that end up begging for one lol. If you have to be induced it's likely you'll need an epi, not many women can manage without as it's so much more intense. x x


----------



## Fabby

sapphire1 said:


> I know you're supposed to write a birth plan, but it's rarely stuck to, and in some cases they don't even bother looking at it. I never wrote one, and nobody asked me for one. I think people are telling you to be open minded because labour is so unpredictable. You might say something like no epi, but I bet loads of women who say that end up begging for one lol. If you have to be induced it's likely you'll need an epi, not many women can manage without as it's so much more intense. x x

I managed without an epi when induced! Did have pethadine though even though before labour I was adament I wasnt going have pethadine but I HAD to, to get me through to the end because my body went into shock and was shaking all through and it was uncontrolable. I didn't use the G&A because I found my own breathing more effective. :flower:


----------



## clever_blond

I had a very quick 3.5 hour labour and managed on 2 paracetamol and gas and air and the birth pool. I had Emily at a birth centre where they cannot administer anything stronger then pethidine so if i had wanted an epidural i would have had to be transferred to hospital and i was adamant i didnt want that (once in the birth pool i didn't want to move at all). 

I had written a birth plan which my husband had read but no one asked for it once there. Gas abduction air was great, and so was the water, i would highly recommend both! 

I would say write you ideal birth plan so your birth partner knows what you want and don't want but go with the flow and just specify in your birth plan that you want to be fully informed and involved in the decision making during birth so you are more informed and in control over what happens. 

Everyones pain threshold is different and you won't know your until you go through it. At least if you make it known what you want then you will know that what you don't want will only happen as a last resort. I was terrified of labour, but making sure the people around me knew my preferences made me feel better that things would be ok. 

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## sequeena

I had pethidine and wouldn't have it again. I only accepted it because mw said it would take my contractions away (had been in early labour for 3 days before I went into established labour) and it didn't. It made Thomas very sleepy for 2 days too.

I then had gas and air for the rest of my labour. It spaced me out and I thought I was someone else :rofl: I would have that again but will try to avoid next time as when I finally gave birth I was still 'high' and I don't remember much.

I can't comment on the waterbirth, I couldn't have one because of my complications during pregnancy.


----------



## sapphire1

Fabby said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> I know you're supposed to write a birth plan, but it's rarely stuck to, and in some cases they don't even bother looking at it. I never wrote one, and nobody asked me for one. I think people are telling you to be open minded because labour is so unpredictable. You might say something like no epi, but I bet loads of women who say that end up begging for one lol. If you have to be induced it's likely you'll need an epi, not many women can manage without as it's so much more intense. x x
> 
> I managed without an epi when induced! Did have pethadine though even though before labour I was adament I wasnt going have pethadine but I HAD to, to get me through to the end because my body went into shock and was shaking all through and it was uncontrolable. I didn't use the G&A because I found my own breathing more effective. :flower:Click to expand...

Wow, well done Fabby - you're a brave lady :D I'd have been screaming for an epi :haha:


----------



## qpaulina42

i had no pain relief but did spend a few hours in the tub and spent transition in the shower. wasn't all that bad honestly :)

eta I did have a doula i think that really helped


----------



## Courtcourt

kimmy04 said:


> I planned on having an epi but my labour went too quickly so it wasn't an option. It obviously hurts like hell but I couldn't imagine trying to push while being numb, so much easier and quicker whenyou can feel it. I had my 8lb baby boy out in 4 minutes! I would do natural again.

It happens with epis too, I had an epidural and pushed Cadence out while the nurse was trying to show me how to push!! I didn't make it a full minute and she had to run get the Dr, she came out on my next push. I could feel when to push just fine, you still feel your tummy contract- it just doesnt hurt. Even if you cant feel it, you can see it. Maybe it was so easy because she was so big, Cadence was 9lbs, 2oz. I've heard big babies are easier.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

*1.) Have you had gas and air/ a water birth?? What was the experience like??
Was it enough pain relief to get you through?? * I had Gas and Air whilst I was being examined as I hated that, apart from that I just had a med-free water birth. Water honestly was the best pain relief for me, it helped me to relax and get into my zone but whenever I got out of the water to go to the toilet/get examined I noticed the difference in pain! Water was less painful and was warm and I felt more free to move around
*2.) Are there any other options out there??* The only I can think of is pain killers, I don't think they'd be very effective though, I took 2 when I was in early labour (the least painful bit) and they didn't do anything at all! 

Honesty though, as hard as it sounds, try not to focus on the pain, the more worked up you get the worse. When I first found out I was pregnant I too wanted an epi as I thought I'd never beable to cope. But it is so natural and your body knows exactly what it is doing! After the birth for me, it didn't even feel like it had happened, apart from the obvious stitches and back ache pain (back to back labour) that I could still feel - all the labour/contraction/pushing/crowning pains had just erased from my mind! Bare in mind I had an 8lber! xx


----------



## prettymomtobe

Couldn't help but post how I feel lol.

Honest to god the epidural was the BEST decision I made while in labor. I do not think I could of lasted without it. I was in labor for 24 hours. I made it to 4cm and I was crying my eyes out. I had back labor though. Everyone says back labor is the worst and trust me it hurts like hell. I had no pain in my front whatsoever. When I got the epidural I felt so relaxed. My contractions were going all the way up to 100 and I didn't feel a thing. Trust me when the time gets close the epidural will wear off. Mine did. I was at 8-9cm when my epidural wore off and it was the worse feeling ever. I sat up and every contraction I felt the baby come down. My contractions were off the charts, up to like 130-all in my back. I had contractions for 2 hours at 9cm and I was not progressing. They gave me a break and gave me another dose of epidural. They told me before they gave it to me the last time that it may not work because I was so far along. Thank god it did work! I passed right out. I needed the break. I ended up getting a c section in the end because I wasn't progressing. Everything happens for a reason though. My daughters umbilical cord was wrapped around her neck so if I gave birth to her vaginally she may have died. 

Don't opt out the epidural. I'm not trying to tell you what to do but you never know what your labor will be like and how long it will last. I say put it in the back of your mind and when labor happens see how bad your pain is. Every labor is different. 

Good luck with whatever decision you choose! Bless your little angel! :)


----------



## HellBunny

prettymomtobe said:


> Couldn't help but post how I feel lol.
> 
> Honest to god the epidural was the BEST decision I made while in labor. I do not think I could of lasted without it. I was in labor for 24 hours. I made it to 4cm and I was crying my eyes out. I had back labor though. Everyone says back labor is the worst and trust me it hurts like hell. I had no pain in my front whatsoever. When I got the epidural I felt so relaxed. My contractions were going all the way up to 100 and I didn't feel a thing. Trust me when the time gets close the epidural will wear off. Mine did. I was at 8-9cm when my epidural wore off and it was the worse feeling ever. I sat up and every contraction I felt the baby come down. My contractions were off the charts, up to like 130-all in my back. I had contractions for 2 hours at 9cm and I was not progressing. They gave me a break and gave me another dose of epidural. They told me before they gave it to me the last time that it may not work because I was so far along. Thank god it did work! I passed right out. I needed the break. I ended up getting a c section in the end because I wasn't progressing. Everything happens for a reason though. My daughters umbilical cord was wrapped around her neck so if I gave birth to her vaginally she may have died.
> 
> Don't opt out the epidural. I'm not trying to tell you what to do but you never know what your labor will be like and how long it will last. I say put it in the back of your mind and when labor happens see how bad your pain is. Every labor is different.
> 
> Good luck with whatever decision you choose! Bless your little angel! :)

I agree with this, i was induced with a back to back labour, labour slowed down as i was too exhausted.. so i had an epi and it was amazing.

I will be induced this time unless LO comes before 38 weeks and i will try without pain relief (no chance in hell am i having gas and air after last time!!) but if not, i'm not feeling bad! You don't get any medal for doing it naturally.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Also I don't think you can say what kind of pain relief you want until you are in labour. Your body truly takes control and most of us ladies can handle a lot more than we think originally. It is such a natural thing. I wanted every drug that they would offer me before I gave birth and only considered a water birth at 32 weeks. For me a med-free water birth was perfect, I got into my own little 'zone' and could really focus on everything. For others an epidural or pethadine is best for their bodies. Everyone and every labour is different! xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Haven't read the other answers but....

1.) Have you had gas and air/ a water birth?? What was the experience like??
Was it enough pain relief to get you through?? (That was three, sorry )

I had gas and air just for the pushing stage. It didn't help with the pain but made me feel drunk so the pain changed if that makes sense? I hated it though as I felt so out of it and couldn't control my own body it felt. Like I knew I needed to breathe slowly but I couldn't make myself and I was so dizzy I could barely see my son when he was born. I think I could have done it without and wouldn't have it again. It was enough pain relief though, but then I don't think any pain relief was really necessary for me. Every labour is different. 

I didn't have a water birth but getting in the bath helped so much with the pain. I'd consider a water birth next time.

2.) Are there any other options out there??

There are loads if you look in to it. I used a TENS machine which I don't think helped but it's different for everyone. There are a lot of natural methods like acupuncture etc. I'm gonna look in to hypnobirthing next time. I also found just walking around like you're power walking really helped. For transition/pushing having your birthing partner behind you putting pressure on your back is amazing. 

Good luck :flower:


----------



## Mrs-G

My epidural was my best friend, it was amazing!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Mrs-G said:


> My epidural was my best friend, it was amazing!

^^^This. 

I was induced on a Monday... by Wednesday I had had enough and I was in such hard labor I was having cluster contractions and was throwing up at least hourly. I was hurting. 

My induction failed and I had to get a c-section and when they put that EPI in, then gave me a spinal block and then did the c-section I was *relieved *! I couldn't have taken much more. 

And as for the painkillers question.. they did have painkillers they could shoot directly into the IV line.. the first time it made the pain go away, the second time it lessened the pain, the third time it didn't work at all. 

I do think you should play it by ear, and while I agree that you should have a general idea of what you might want, I would be flexible with any birthing plan you might have because things change and you don't know how it will all pan out in the end. 


I


----------



## T8ty

I wasnt allowed a water birth because apparently DD was too big but i was allowed to labout in the water.. it was AMAZINg due to my personal experience!I didnt even have the gas and air untill i was out and pushing.. 

I read somewhere about labour zones..

I had one side of the pool that was for contractions then when the contraction went i went over to the other side where my Oh was and chatted for a lil while then went back for my contractions.. it became a slight routine and i would enjoy the contration slightly becaus i knew it was good pain that was going to end soon and that i would be allowed back to the nice side of the pool.. strange but worked for me.. ! good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## doggy121

i had gas and air most of my labour and that controlled the pain a treat, i sucked that baby from the start of every contraction and it eased the pain tho i was still in agony, its a wierd feeling really, i then had a pethadine shot that from my dh point of view sent me to sleep inbetween contractions if you can beleive that lol... i then ended up in theater for a spinal block and c-sec cause lo was in big trouble and i remember them washing me down like a lump of meat afterwards as i felt nothing, i played with my legs for a while whilst waiting for them to move me up to the ward and it was an odd sensation not moveing your legs but trying really hard,


----------



## MizzDeeDee

doggy121 said:


> i had gas and air most of my labour and that controlled the pain a treat, i sucked that baby from the start of every contraction and it eased the pain tho i was still in agony, its a wierd feeling really, i then had a pethadine shot that from my dh point of view sent me to sleep inbetween contractions if you can beleive that lol... i then ended up in theater for a spinal block and c-sec cause lo was in big trouble and i remember them washing me down like a lump of meat afterwards as i felt nothing, i played with my legs for a while whilst waiting for them to move me up to the ward and it was an odd sensation not moveing your legs but trying really hard,

Spinal blocks feel so weird don't they? I remember my legs feeling completely alien to me... and of course, in the US they put you on a table and strap you down like you're being crucified... seriously... arms out and legs together.. and the medication seeps up to your neck because you're kinda at an angle with your head lower.... it's a very... BIZARRE sensation. My whole body from the neck down was numb. THANKFULLY-but still.


----------



## Fascination

I was 9cm dilated when I arrived at the hospital and I'd managed fine at home without any pain relief, so gas and air was plenty when I was pushing her out. Labour wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it'd be! x


----------



## prettymomtobe

Fascination said:


> I was 9cm dilated when I arrived at the hospital and I'd managed fine at home without any pain relief, so gas and air was plenty when I was pushing her out. Labour wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it'd be! x

Lucky you!! Lol. Mine was so bad I'm NOT doing it again! If I get pregnant again I'm going straight for the c section. Labor is overrated!! Lmao.


----------



## Bex84

I had meptid, which is like pethodene but doesent last as long, doesent effect baby and doesent make you feel sick, I had an one injection of that (it doesent last as long as pethodene) and gas and air, gas and air made me feel really spaced out and kept my mind off pain. When I was in the water (i didnt give birth in water but did try pool) it did help since could move around more easily. When I was in early labour I used birthing ball which helped and I was naturally rocking my hips which helped. The meptid lasted till i was about 5 cms then I was just on gas and air and I could cope with that.


----------



## Pramaholic86

.


----------



## MrsPoodle

I didn't like the feeling of being on gas & air, pethidine did nothing for me and the injection really hurt, but the epidural was amazing. Yes I couldn't feel my legs or contractions but I didn't have any adverse reactions at all afterwards and would recommend it.


----------



## Mooshie

Pramaholic86 said:


> Gas and air was great, I don't think it took the pain away, just distracts you from it :)

Agree with this! It just gives you something else to concentrate on other than the contractions.


----------



## J23

I had 2 paracetamol at the start. 5 hours labour, episiotomy and 9mins pushing. Only had gas and air when I was getting stitched up, that was actually pretty fun!


----------



## Lashes85

I was 9cm by the time I got to the labour ward too. I'd coped fine from 9.30am when I had my first contraction till 18.00pm when I arrived at the hospital. Contractions were totally bearable!! They started to pick up and become really painful at 18.00pm. I had gas & air and got in the birthing pool and it didn't hurt any more. Pushing him out hurt but nothing else did. I gave birth at 19.03pm. It was by far the best labor and birth I've had, I'd do it over and over again. I highly highly recommend a water birth and gas & air xx


----------



## WifeyS

I stayed at home on my birthing ball until 5 cm baby was back to back and the ball was brill. When I got to hosp I had the gas and air and the pool until I was 9 cm - best thing in the world. The contractions were so much worse outside of the water.........I had to come out the pool to push as baby was too big for me! 

Pool pool pool pool all the way lol......good luck and congratulations xxxx


----------



## little_lady

I really really wanted a natural water birth. Lol. 

In the event, the pain was unbearable, she was back to back and the only thing that helped was to walk around. Well after 6 hours of walking, puking, and only getting 2cm more dilated, I went for an epidural. Bliss! Still ended up with a c section but I couldn't have done it without the epidural, even though I didn't plan for one.


----------



## emyandpotato

Lashes85 said:


> I was 9cm by the time I got to the labour ward too. I'd coped fine from 9.30am when I had my first contraction till 18.00pm when I arrived at the hospital. Contractions were totally bearable!! They started to pick up and become really painful at 18.00pm. I had gas & air and got in the birthing pool and it didn't hurt any more. Pushing him out hurt but nothing else did. I gave birth at 19.03pm. It was by far the best labor and birth I've had, I'd do it over and over again. I highly highly recommend a water birth and gas & air xx

OT but your children have the most gorgeous names!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I had an epidural and wouldn't trade it for the world. It was amazing, i stopped feeling the contractions immediately and i didn't have any bad after effects.


----------



## louise2710

I had gas and air from 7cm and a waterbirth. I'm not going to lie, it did hurt but if I have another I'd do itcexactly the same way (though prob go to hospital before 7cm :-s). I would def recommend a waterbirth. I'd say just go in with an open mind hub, start on g and a but you can always have drugs if you need them. X


----------



## nugget80

i started off with the tens machine and then gas and air but after 18 hrs of contractions and still being 3 cm dilated i asked for an epidural which did not work... 3 hrs later it was redone and i was still only 3 cms and staff started talking bout csec... epi knocked out most of the pain but i could still feel intense pressure with each contraction. 2 hrs later i was 6 cm and then 2 hrs after that was ready to push, i could still feel each contraction but little pain and lo was born after 3 pushes and no stitches for me and i was up and walking about within an hour of birth... next time (and i hope there is one) i would try and hold off the epi for a bit longer...


----------



## MissGx

I had absolutely nothing, tried gas & air but made me faint, then tried again after another hour or so, made me faint again! 

I'm the biggest wimp ever in the whole entire history of the universe and YES! The pain was awful and the worst pain I've ever felt in my life, I'd do it the same next time with no pain relief.

I wasn't allowed a water birth because I was so overdue, but they let me have a bath and the water definately helps SOOOOOO much! So, I reckon a water birth would be amazing!


----------



## Fruitmash

So here's what I'm taking away from this. A birth plan is more of a general idea than a real plan, labour is unpredictable in all sences so don't be disappointed if you have to stray from the plan.
Start of with a water birth and G&A. With any luck, there'll be no complications and it'll be enough, if that's wrong, accept medication.
Rule nothing out entirely.
I think that works out well like that :) I still don't WANT meds, I simply don't like taking them. I like to leave my body to do its thing without putting stuff in it. Maybe alittle determination will help though. But if I need meds, I need them. I think I'll write in my notes not to offer additional pain relief, but inform OH about the different ones and ask just in case his SIL was right. TBH, that didn't make sense to me, but it's what she told me and I've never been in labour so I took it with a grain of salt. Thank you ladies :D


----------



## 2016

My advice would be Step 1 - keep an open mind! Everybody's labour is different so be prepared to throw your "plan" out the window if needed.

I was personally very lucky in my experience and didn't have any pain relief whatsoever - including G&A/water or even a paracetamol! I wasn't trying to be a hero and would have gladly had an epidural if needed...but it just didn't seem neccessary. I have had far worse period pains and headaches (before giving birth and since) than anything I felt during labour/delivery. I must admit there was a brief moment as his head was crowning that I thought "OMG I am gonna split in two, how much worse is this going to get/not sure I can do this!!!!!!" and the next instant he was in my arms and I could have cared less! :cloud9: I would say that "pain" felt like you know if you stub your toe and for 10 seconds you see stars and cannot even think for the way it smarts....but then it fades and you carry on with your day? I wonder sometimes if anyone else feels the same! :haha:

I think a good plan is to go as far as you can with nothing, then when things are feeling quite intense try TENS....then a while later if needed, get in the water....then if you feel you still need something more go for G&A. Remember you will have to get out the water if you have pethidine or an epidural. Look at it as a marathon not a sprint. :thumbup:

I have several friends who were doing fab at home just breathing, they got into hospital and immediately went onto G&A even though they didn't really need it. It made both these people feel totally out of control and hate their labour...but once you start with it it is difficult to then stop. My worry with G&A and peth was you are doing probably one of the most important and difficult jobs of your life and they can make you feel drunk and impair your judgement. You wouldn't drive after having them so why try deliver your babe safely while on them? I know there are other people there but, what can I say, I am a control freak! :blush:

I did try a few mins of G&A while they stitched me up after, partly because I felt a bit cheated not getting the chance to use it in labour. :dohh: I absolutely HATED it! It felt to me like I was floating above my body but could still feel all the pain of them stitching me but couldn't come down to earth to tell them I was hurting! :cry: I yanked the thing out my mouth and yelled "stop stop" and asked for 5 mins to let the stuff wear off. Then I coped with the stitching without a problem! :shrug:

Oh and I had the very lucky and wodnerful experience of having LO so alert and awake soon as he was born, despite being 5 weeks prem and they said it was because he hadn't been exposed to any drugs.

Wishing you all the best anyway, whatever you decide will be the best for you and your baby. :flower:


----------



## cheese lover

Having your ideal labor but being open to anything is a great idea. 

Just another point of view, I labored very well on a birthing ball until about 7 cm when my midwife and nurse suggested that I try laboring in the tub. I was very excited to get to try laboring in water but it did nothing! In fact I couldn't handle laboring in water at all. I had to get out mid-contraction because I couldn't stand it. I puked all over DH as he was trying to help me out of the tub. At that point I asked for an epidural and everything was great. I never considered that I wouldn't like laboring in water because all I had ever heard was how good water felt during labor. 
I had a great epidural. I could still move my right side which was helpful when we realized that LO was face up. My epidural had mostly worn off by the time I started pushing so I could feel the contractions enough to push at the right time. 
I also had a 40 hour labor so by the time I got my epidural I had been awake for over 24 hours. I was exhausted! The epidural allowed me a little time to rest.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

2016 said:


> My advice would be Step 1 - keep an open mind! Everybody's labour is different so be prepared to throw your "plan" out the window if needed.

^^^ This! No matter how many people you speak to there's no way of knowing how you will feel/cope at the time!

I had a water birth planned. First time I went in they said they were too busy to sort the pool out for me but I ended up getting sent home (and then again after that but that's another story :haha:) When I was finally admitted I was 7cm and in sooo much pain! I had to pick a room either with a pool or where I could have drugs if I needed them, the MW kind of put me off by telling me it takes ages to sort the pool out so I opted for the other room.

I got straight on the gas and air, it didn't really do much for me (I wondered whether it was hooked up!!) but it did help me control my breathing during contractions. I then asked for Pethidene but wish I hadn't bothered, it made me puke all over everyone and made me sleepy but did nothing for the pain. By the time it came to pushing it had worn off so didn't effect that or LO when she arrived.

I am kind of sad I didn't get to try the pool and I was so close to asking for an epi. I swore afterwards I would defo have an epi when and IF I do it again but obviously I was able to cope on the G&A but only just!!!

I wonder if I will forget and try the pool next time?!


----------



## lisaf

I think its great to go with your ideal in mind, make sure you are fully educated on the options so you don't have to suddenly deal with worries and unknowns if you do have to choose an option you hadn't planned on.

I know one person who was in a ton of pain, stuck at 3cm, got an epidural, and was ready to push within an hour. I was also stuck at 7-8cms, epidural + water breaking helped get me dilated the rest of the way.
Oh yeah... and when they put the catheter in with the epidural, I FELT it.. .it was extremely uncomfortable and I moaned for maybe an hour straight.. I swear it felt like my kid was flicking the end of the catheter from the inside :rofl:
I would have almost rather dealt with intense contractions than that continuous discomfort... (except of course my contractions weren't making me dilate any... so I got really sick of being in pain with nothing to show for it, lol)


----------



## moonbeam_sea

I had no pain relief for either of my labors. The first one was slow and steady, and I was able to manage with breath control and focusing. The second was too fast for pain relief even though I wanted it (20 minutes in hospital before delivery). I'd advise to keep your options open. Every birth is differentx and you may or may not end up wanting pain relief, and that is ok. Good luck!


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I had no pain relief, not even gas and air. For me the pain was only really awful at the very end. I was lucky though that my labour was quite quick, I'm not sure if I could have coped with that level of pain during a long labour. It's definitely possible though, your body just kind of takes over.


----------



## Kay_Baby

I had a birthplan for a pain relief free water birth, however in the later stages of my pregnancy I developed a few minor complications and was no longer allowed a water birth.

I did some hypnobirthing classes and found them great as I had some very specific breathing techniques. I also used the TENS machine as extra support. The pain of labour was very easily managed with both these until then decided my labour needed to be sped up as I had been bleeding for several hours.

I used G&A after they broke my waters to speed things up as I dialated 4cm in 10 mins and kinda lost my mental control over the pain. The G&A made me throw up, a lot (I still can't drink locazade sport now). It also made me very dopey. I got back my control back and used nothing to push out my LO despite it taken nearly 2 hours and having to have an episiotomy.

I also used G&A for the two hours I was being stiched back together. Hurt more than the entire labour beacuse the local used started to wear off cause it took so long to stich me back together.

I would just go with whatever you body tells you.


----------



## jasica88

I'm not actually pregnant yet.According to my mom advise



> You can get a narcotic through an IV when it is too early to get an epidural, and still get an epidural - that's the most you can get. I haven't had my baby yet, but I'm thinking of that route.


----------



## goddess25

I ruled out pain control for the same reasons I didn't want it to go to my baby.

First time around, baby was stuck and I had to go to theatre in the end for forceps delivery or c section. They gave me a little gas and air and I hated it, it made me feel really sick and woozy. You know that feeling when the room is spinning when your drunk and you think ok i might throw up, that is how I felt. I also wanted a water birth and i had a pool, but i hated it i found it really irritating to be honest but most women like it. I ended up with a spinal and a forceps delivery and never felt a thing.

Second time around, I had nothing and it was the most wonderful experience of my life. Yes it was painful but I felt it and I felt myself giving birth it was utterly amazing.


----------



## stardust599

goddess25 said:


> I ruled out pain control for the same reasons I didn't want it to go to my baby.
> 
> First time around, baby was stuck and I had to go to theatre in the end for forceps delivery or c section. They gave me a little gas and air and I hated it, it made me feel really sick and woozy. You know that feeling when the room is spinning when your drunk and you think ok i might throw up, that is how I felt. I also wanted a water birth and i had a pool, but i hated it i found it really irritating to be honest but most women like it. I ended up with a spinal and a forceps delivery and never felt a thing.
> 
> Second time around, I had nothing and it was the most wonderful experience of my life. Yes it was painful but I felt it and I felt myself giving birth it was utterly amazing.

Wow, you are braver than me!! I was given G+A at about 4/5cm I think but it made me really lose control, I lost the calm and in control feeling I had before and I screamed through most of my labour until about 6 or 7cm when I finally gave in and had some diamorphine. The morphine was amazing, totally relaxed me and allowed me to get back in control of my labour again. I progressed really quickly after the second dose so they gave me something to make it wear off before pushing so it didn't affect baby or my ability to push. It didn't affect either of us at all and I pushed my lovely girl out in about 17 minutes.

My birth was definitely not amazing. Labour and birth are most overrated, I was just glad when it was over and there was no more pain. I never got that amazing "I've done it" feeling at all and still don't over a year later!

Next time I'll be telling them to get the morphine ready for my arrival :haha: :haha:

No, seriously. I will try to keep my control next time but if I slip and struggle to cope again I won't hesitate to ask for a half dose or full dose of morphine to relax me and help me get back on track again!
xx


----------



## carla92

I had a 38 hour labour with no pain relief at all . and if im totally honest yes it hurts alot but ive felt worse things lol I found it to be the most amzing experience of my life feeling everything :)


----------



## Babushka99

Gas and Air was amazing for me it gave me the giggles and was a really good feeling! lol


----------



## Beaney192

All the way through my pregnancy i was sure i would last the labour on gas and air and was going to have a water birth, but things changed i had to be induced and when I got to 4cm i was offered an epidural, even though i had been scared about having one i didnt think twice and it was the best choce for me.

Gas and air is really good, it didnt take the pain away but made me distance myself from it and also gave me my oh and the mw a really good laugh.


----------



## TheLocation

We don't have pain relief options here, except for an epidural.
Before this forum I had never even heard of gas & air during childbirth.
You guys are lucky.


----------



## MrsHedgehog

TheLocation said:


> We don't have pain relief options here, except for an epidural.
> Before this forum I had never even heard of gas & air during childbirth.
> You guys are lucky.

It's the same here, no gas and air or anything (I'm in Italy). You can only have an epidural if you request it in advance and you have to pay for it. At least the temptation wasn't there!


----------



## Isobela

massage really helps, and hot wet towels on my back were a life saver with my first.. he was 10lb 4oz and posterior ,my back was in agony! but the hot nappies were incredible relief, on each contraction, as it reached its height the midwife would wet a cloth Nappy in scolding water, wring it out and place in across my back.. (she wore rubber gloves).. the next day i realized that my skin had blistered from the heat.. but the intensity of the heat counteracted the contraction, really effectively....
I managed a home birth with no drugs, simply because of that! also keep moving and upright, change your positions.. when you lie down or recline it closes your pelvis you need to keep upright and open so that each contraction is effective.. kneeling on pillows , your partner etc... good luck.


----------



## amy_1234

I planed on having everything, pethidine, epidural gas & air ect but when it came to it I coped really well I stayed at home right up to the last minute I was 6cm when I got to hospital I had baths at home, massage of hubby and bouncing on my birthing ball really helped. I ended up just having gas and air and I truly believe that if you can cope well enough on the gas and air it really reduces the risk of you having a perinial tear as you can feel how hard you are pushing it also reduces the risk of assisted delivery. It is painful and I don't blame anyone for having the drugs I asked for them a lot lol but if you can cope without them it's an amazing feeling to be 100% with it when your baby comes into the world although I was very tired I felt human IYKWIM truly amazing I get jelous now when I hear someone is in labour lol xx


----------



## hawalkden

I was adamant that I was only having an epidural when I was going to go into labour!! End of in my eyes basically..

Oh no! Haha that wasn't the plan. Waters went at 2.30 and I didn't start using the gas & air till 4cm. I did have though 2 sets of diamorphine which helped me sleep and relax but didn't make me forget about the contractions. Then it was all go. I went from 4-8cm in 20 minutes and then emergency forceps. 

My OH didn't have the heart to tell me when he knew from the beginning I couldn't have an epidural due to being on tinzaparin (bloodclot blood thinner). So if I didn't have a fast 9 hour labour I don't know how I would have coped!


----------



## joannemc

I thought I would be the biggest wimp, but I'm proud to say I got to the hospital FULLY dilated and only used g&a absolutely brilliant stuff, just to add I had a 10 pounder and I can honestly say it's not half as bad as people make out, good luck ;)


----------



## aimee-lou

My birth plan with Earl consisted of: 

Step 1 - nothing (bar a few paracetamol and some clary sage lol)
Step 2 - water 
Step 3 - gas and air
Step 4 - meptid

I was in a midwife led unit so no epidurals available and I didn't want pethidine for the reasons you gave. Meptid isn't as strong and was on offer so I would have taken that. 

I ended up labouring in the water, with G&A, and it was brilliant. I was able to then come off the g&A to push, and was totally awake to remember everything. :thumbup: I was in labour for a total of 43 hours from my first contraction and his being born, and would recommend making sure you eat and drink over anything! Energy is your friend. 

My advice, have a scale, leading up to full epidural, and see how you get on. Get comfy with the idea that your body will tell you what it needs, and you need to listen to it, and don't feel guilty for asking for help. It's there, so take it if you need to.


----------



## mummy2lola

I was adament that I did not want gas and air or pethidine.I only need one alcoholic drink and I spin and and then throw up and I heard that both of which gave a drunk/drugged up feeling.after 8 hours of induced labour at 6 contractions every ten mins I opted straight for the epi.wow it was fab.I could feel the contractions on my tummy but they didn't hurt.it didn't numb any lower tho and my baby was back to back and I was screaming that my bum was going to explode lol now I still get a dull pain where the epi was but I'd get one again xx


----------

